# Annesi mutfağa gider gitmez Hasan soluğu yanımda aldı.



## FlyingBird

'*Annesi mutfağa gider gitmez Hasan soluğu yanımda aldı*' cümlesini nasıl çevirirdiniz İngilizceye?

gider gitmez ne demektir? 

teşekkürler.


----------



## sufler

I would translate it as _*"As soon as his mother came to the kitchen Hasan took a breath by my side"*_
I am not really sure whether or not "soluğu yanımda almak" is a fixed-phrase, idiom...
But -er -mez constructions generally are translated with the use of "as soon as".


----------



## FlyingBird

sufler said:


> I would translate it as _*"As soon as his mother came to the kitchen Hasan took a breath by my side"*_
> I am not really sure whether or not "soluğu yanımda almak" is a fixed-phrase, idiom...
> But -er -mez constructions generally are translated with the use of "as soon as".


İn text it say 'gider gitmez' and not 'gelir gelmez'.


----------



## sufler

Oh, sorry, yesterday evening I was too sleepy to notice that  However, the difference between gider gitmez and gelir gelmez is still a bit confusing... If you see it explained in wiktionary: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gider_gitmez - firstly they said it means "as soon as he quit", but in the example below they also translated it as "came". That's weird.


----------



## FlyingBird

sufler said:


> Oh, sorry, yesterday evening I was too sleepy to notice that  However, the difference between gider gitmez and gelir gelmez is still a bit confusing... If you see it explained in wiktionary: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gider_gitmez - firstly they said it means "as soon as he quit", but in the example below they also translated it as "came". That's weird.


Gitmek=to go
Gelmek=to come

Wikipedia is not always correct.


----------



## Niyeneden

Cümlede "*Hasan soluğu yanımda aldı" *hemen yanıma geldi anlamında kullanılmış bu yüzden *"breath by my side"* yanlış bir kullanım oluşturmuş.

Tam doğru şekli *"As soon as his mother went to kitchen Hasan came to my side" *olur.


----------



## FlyingBird

Niyeneden said:


> Cümlede "*Hasan soluğu yanımda aldı" *hemen yanıma geldi anlamında kullanılmış bu yüzden *"breath by my side"* yanlış bir kullanım oluşturmuş.
> 
> Tam doğru şekli *"As soon as his mother went to kitchen Hasan came to my side" *olur.


Cevap verdiğiniz için teşekkür ediyorum, ancak anlamamakta olduğum birşey var. Soluk tam olarak ne demektir?

Nefes ile Soluk arasındaki fark nedir?

Bu durumda nefes kelimesini kullanmak mümkün mü?

*Annesi mutfağa gider gitmez Hasan nefesi yanımda aldı*. olur mu?


----------



## Niyeneden

FlyingBird said:


> Cevap verdiğiniz için teşekkür ediyorum, ancak anlamamakta olduğum birşey var. Soluk tam olarak ne demektir?
> 
> Nefes ile Soluk arasındaki fark nedir?
> 
> Bu durumda nefes kelimesini kullanmak mümkün mü?
> 
> *Annesi mutfağa gider gitmez Hasan nefesi yanımda aldı*. olur mu?



Olur ama soluk kulağa daha uygun geliyor. Ayrıca soluk için *"kısa nefes"* diyebiliriz. Nefes ile soluk birbirlerinin yerine kullanıldığında pek bir fark oluşturmazlar.


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> Cevap verdiğiniz için teşekkür ediyorum, ancak anlamamakta olduğum birşey var. Soluk tam olarak ne demektir?
> 
> Nefes ile Soluk arasındaki fark nedir?
> 
> Bu durumda nefes kelimesini kullanmak mümkün mü?
> 
> *Annesi mutfağa gider gitmez Hasan nefesi yanımda aldı*. olur mu?



_Soluk_ is Turkish origin word and a synonym of _nefes_ which is Arabic origin.

_Soluğu yanımda/yanında almak_ bir deyimdir. Bu yüzden _nefes_ kelimesi kullanılamaz.


----------

